#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  kaama

## До

Что-же такое кама на самом деле? Перевод - "чувственное" понятно, а вот значение не очень.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html



> [1] "'Sensuality should be known. The cause by which sensuality comes into play... The diversity in sensuality... The result of sensuality... The cessation of sensuality... The path of practice for the cessation of sensuality should be known.' Thus it has been said. In reference to what was it said?
> 
> "There are these five strings of sensuality. Which five? Forms cognizable via the eye — agreeable, pleasing, charming, endearing, fostering desire, enticing; sounds cognizable via the ear... aromas cognizable via the nose... flavors cognizable via the tongue... tactile sensations cognizable via the body — agreeable, pleasing, charming, endearing, fostering desire, enticing. But these are not sensuality. They are called strings of sensuality in the discipline of the noble ones.
> The passion for his resolves is a man's sensuality,
> not the beautiful sensual pleasures
> 	found in the world.
> The passion for his resolves is a man's sensuality.
> 
> The beauties remain as they are in the world,
> ...


Тут меня интересует стихотворение.
Объясняя чувственность (_кама_), Будда сначала рассказывает о пяти верёвках чувственности. Пять (не шесть) верёвок (не пут, а ещё просто верёвок) чувственности, это _приятные, привлекательные, очаровательные, вызывающие любовь, стимулирующие желание, соблазнительные_ объекты пяти органов чувств. А затем в стихах говорит, что пять верёвок чувственности, это *не* чувственность. А чувственность (_кама_), это человеческая страсть (_рага_) к решениям (_самкаппа_).




> 66. _Sankapparàgo purisassa kàmo 
> Nete kàmà yàni citràni loke, 
> Sankapparàgo purisassa kàmo 
> Ti??hanti citràni tatheva loke, 
> Athettha dh?rà vinayanti chandanti._ 
> 
> http://www.mettanet.org/tipitaka/2Su...havaggo-p.html


1. Что это за _санкаппарага_ такая?
2. Зачем Будда объясняя _каму_ сначала объясняет пять верёвок, а потом говорит, что они это не она. Зачем он тут про них вообще говорил?

----------


## Ассаджи

Тут просто ошибка в английском переводе. Бхиккху Бодхи переводит точнее:

"They are not sensual pleasures, the pretty things in the world:
a person's sensual pleasure is lustful intention;
the pretty things remain just as they are in the world,
but the wise remove the desire for them."

С примечанием, основанном на Комментарии:

1411. ... Mp explains _saṅkapparāgo_ as "lust arisen by way of intention" (_saṅkappavasena uppannarāgo_).

См. также http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1136.0

----------

